# Looking for ADS PH30.2 Service Manual



## ernperkins (Mar 24, 2009)

I need the ADS PH30.2 amp service manual to adjust the internal pots for the crossovers. Crossovers work, but the frequency display is way off. Willing to pay a reasonable price. Thanks.


----------

